# NOC list2014



## SURESH KUMAR R S (Aug 23, 2013)

Can any one please update is there any possibility of 0211 noc code availability or removal in 2014 may list.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Backgrounder — Expression of Interest (EOI): Preparing for Success in 2015


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SURESH KUMAR R S said:


> Can any one please update is there any possibility of 0211 noc code availability or removal in 2014 may list.





There is absolutely no way that anyone here could possibly know that.


----------

